# 1AA / Single AA Headlamps



## chefgrill (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello,

I'm looking for a 1AA Headlamp, doesn't need to be too bright, light should be floody (like the Petzl Tikka's, but 1AA).

So far, I've found:

Mammut s-flex:
http://www.mammut.ch/en/productDetail/232000230_v_0001/S-Flex.html
Mammut s-lite:
http://www.mammut.ch/en/productDeta...l;jsessionid=1B3235AD2C98D730A762183B0AA1AA41
Zebralight 501, and the other Zebralights:
http://www.zebralight.com/H501-Headlamp-AA-Flood-w-new-UI_p_11.html

My favorite by now is the Mammut s-flex, although, I do like the Zebralight, but I don't see any advantage in the modular design, since I would use it strictly as a Headlamp.

Are there any other Single AA Headlamps that I should have a look at?

regards,
Nico


----------



## NoFair (Oct 29, 2010)

Icon Irix I and II:

I: http://www.lighthound.com/Icon-Irix-Headlamp-1-AA-Purple_p_3567.html

II: http://www.lighthound.com/Icon-Irix-II-Headlamp-1-AA-Gray_p_3568.html

Thread on CPF (the last ones are most interesting): 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/276150&page=5


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 29, 2010)

Zebralight H51! 
This wil impress you a lot, and will give 200 lumens from 1 AA.
Still waiting for a flood model..


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What I have discovered recently (a few months ago) after owning a ZL H501 for almost two years is being able to wear it around my neck instead of my head is a HUGE advantage over headlamps that don't let you. I don't care how small or light a headlamp is, wearing on your head makes you feel it: the headband wrapped around your head and the bulk of the light on you forehead. These days I only use my H501 as a headlamp when I have to. 95% of the time it is used as a neck lamp.

Oh, and the convenience of this arrangement is incredible. I often wear my H501 tucked behind my shirt. When I need to use it, it is just a matter of putting it in front of the shirt. It can't get anymore convenient than this. 

To the OP,

Whatever headlamp you buy, get one that gives you this flexibility. You will be glad.


----------



## tedh (Oct 29, 2010)

Another option is the Fenix HL20. It's got a flip-down diffuser, so you have your choice between a more traditional spot pattern, or a floody one. With the diffuser down, it's got a very mild hot-spot in the middle, but is mainly flood. 

Ted


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Oct 29, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> I don't care how small or light a headlamp is, wearing on your head makes you feel it: the headband wrapped around your head and the bulk of the light on you forehead..


 
Putting a Quark Mini 123 on a hat bill solves that problem.

Now I just need a Zebralight H51, WITHOUT the headband. Although that light might be noticeable weight on the hat...


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dude Dudeson said:


> Putting a Quark Mini 123 on a hat bill solves that problem.
> 
> Now I just need a Zebralight H51, WITHOUT the headband. Although that light might be noticeable weight on the hat...



Not really. Attaching a flashlight to a hat is a band-aid solution with limited uses. I am more interested in anywhere and anytime use of my lights. 

Can you wear a hat to work if you are a white collar worker who meets with clients in an office? 

Do you wear a hat to church or wedding?

Blackouts and emergency can happen anywhere at anytime. What do you do then without a hat?

I can wear my lanyard and light in all of these situations.

Then there is the problem of aiming the beam where you want. A flashlight attached to a hat or side mounted is nice for looking straight ahead. Try doing something like cooking.


----------



## jonblack (Oct 29, 2010)

Mathiashogevold said:


> Zebralight H51!
> This wil impress you a lot, and will give 200 lumens from 1 AA.
> Still waiting for a flood model..



I, too, am looking for a good AA head light. I have read in an eBay ad that "14500 Li-ion batteries are not supported."

Is this a detractor for this model? Should I reconsider and select a model that supports the 14500?

I do not understand a lot about flashlight technology so any assistance you can offer would be appreciated.

Thank you
jonblack


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 30, 2010)

The Fenix HL20 is nice and kinda bright for 1XAA. Sometimes I use mine if running AAs and need more throw than my floody ZL 1XAAs.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Oct 31, 2010)

Spark Technology is planning to have a 1AA (ST5) and 1AAA (ST7) headlamp coming much like their 18650 ST6 versions.


----------



## Kindle (Oct 31, 2010)

The Energizer Trailfinder Micro is a 1xaa light with it's share of fans.



davidt1 said:


> What I have discovered recently (a few months ago) after owning a ZL H501 for almost two years is being able to wear it around my neck instead of my head is a HUGE advantage over headlamps that don't let you.



Great idea.


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 31, 2010)

jonblack said:


> I, too, am looking for a good AA head light. I have read in an eBay ad that "14500 Li-ion batteries are not supported."
> 
> Is this a detractor for this model? Should I reconsider and select a model that supports the 14500?
> 
> ...


 
I guess it depends if you're set up for rechargeables already or you plan to go down this path in the future. You would probably be looking to spend ~$30 for a charger and 2 x 14500 cells (one as a spare). AA primaries are cheap and readily available. If you have no intentions of going down this road, then the argument for 14500 compatibility is moot.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm still using my $9 bargain hunters rayovac 1AA headlamp. I haven't upgraded to the more expensive stuff yet I am on a tight budget.


----------



## paulr (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the Zebralight H50 but I see they are all out of stock now, replaced by some pushbutton models with a bunch of annoying blinky modes. Sigh.


----------



## NoFair (Nov 1, 2010)

paulr said:


> I like the Zebralight H50 but I see they are all out of stock now, replaced by some pushbutton models with a bunch of annoying blinky modes. Sigh.



You never see the blinky modes unless you really really want to 

The H501W is very good for a floody headlamp.


----------

